# to thicken a soup / a sauce (with flour)



## elroy

For “to thicken a soup / a sauce (with flour),” I’ve found:

_binden 
abbinden
verdicken
andicken
eindicken
sämig machen_

Are all of these used, and are they interchangeable?
Which ones do you use / have you heard?
Are there any differences in nuance between them?  I wonder if the _binden_ ones emphasize “holding it together” while the _dicken_ ones and _sämig machen_ emphasize “making it thick(er)”?  I’m not sure what differences there might be _between_ the verbs in each set.

Example sentence:

_After five minutes, add 50 grams of flour to *thicken* the sauce. _

Also, which one(s) would be used intransitively, as in:

_After adding the flour, stir vigorously on low heat until the sauce *thickens*. _

I feel like I’ve seen “eindicken” for the intransitive use (“bis die Sauce eindickt”), and I suppose “sämig werden” would also work?  It doesn’t seem like any of the others would work.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Which ones do you use / have you heard?
> Are there any differences in nuance between them?



_binden, abbinden_ - I would not use them, but have heard / read them (rarely); I don't know if they mean something slightly different from "eindicken"; "abbinden" reminds me of concrete and cement
_verdicken_ - this is the word which I thought of first - before I read your list of verbs. It is a very common word, but less specific than the three following verbs
_andicken_ - this sounds as if it meant only the beginning of thickening (therefore I don't like it); probably it should not be used if the result is "really" thick
_eindicken_ - my favorite word for this usage
_sämig machen_ - this is not part of my active vocabulary, because I don't really know the adjective "sämig" itself, but I have heard / read this expression several times


----------



## nescit

In meinem Sprachebrauch:

Ich binde die Soße mit etwas Mehl. 
Die Soße bindet.
Ich binde die Soße ab.
Die Soße bindet ab. 

Verdicken.  Nicht gebräuchlich im Kontext kochen.

Andicken wie binden. 

Eindicken (durch köcheln verdampft Wasser, Soße wird dicker.) Etwas eindicken lassen ...

sämig würde ich eher zur Beschreibung der Soße verwenden:
Sie ist schön sämig geworden. Sämig sein ist das Ergebnis des Andickens.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> After five minutes, add 50 grams of flour to *thicken* the sauce.


Ich selbst sage "ansämen" für genau den genannten Prozess und ich mache das quasi täglich.

"Die Sauce binden" wäre ein professionellerer Ausdruck, der jedoch für mich etwas formal klingt, aber definitiv korrekt und uneingeschränkt verständlich ist.



elroy said:


> binden
> abbinden
> verdicken
> andicken
> eindicken
> sämig machen


Binden und abbinden halte ich für korrekt und geradezu fachsprachlich.

"Andicken" klingt für mich ziemlich umgangssprachlich, aber man versteht sofort, was gemeint ist. Kann gut sein, dass man das in manchen Regionen bevorzugt verwendet. Es ist auf jeden Fall inhaltlich korrekt.

"Verdicken" ist falsch und passt hier gar nicht.

"Eindicken" klingt für mich falsch, daher wundere ich mich über #2. Vielleicht eine regionale Verwendung? "Eindicken" würde ich allenfalls für richtig halten, wenn es durch Einkochen geschieht, nicht aber wie gewünscht mit Mehl.

"Sämig machen" klingt für mich aufgrund von "machen" eher einfach. "Ansämen" wäre die Alternative ohne lästiges "machen".


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> For “to thicken a soup / a sauce (with flour),” I’ve found:
> 
> _binden
> abbinden
> verdicken
> andicken
> eindicken_



Allenfalls "einkochen", aber das wäre dann ohne Mehl.



elroy said:


> _sämig machen_






Kajjo said:


> Ich selbst sage "ansämen" für genau den genannten Prozess und ich mache das quasi täglich.



Noch nie gehört und es scheint eine ganze andere Bedeutung zu haben.


----------



## Demiurg

Ich kenne "sämig" (dickflüssig) als Zustand, würde aber "sämig machen" nicht verwenden.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Which ones do you use / have you heard?


_binden +++
 abbinden - - -
 verdicken 
 andicken 
 eindicken +
 sämig machen -
 / eine sämige Sauce + _(cf. #6)

Am häuftigsten verwende ich "binden", sonst noch "eindicken", aber seltener. 
"verdicken/ andicken" habe ich schon gehört/ gelesen.
"abbinden"  für eine Sauce habe ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## Frieder

_Ansämen _habe ich auch noch nie gehört. Bei mir werden Saucen und Suppen _gebunden_ oder _angebunden_.

_Abbinden _kenne ich nur im Zusammenhang mit Baustoffen (Gips, Putz, Zement) im Sinne von _fest werden_.
Wenn eine Flüssigkeit _gebunden _ist, dann ist sie _sämig_. _Sämig machen_ klingt einfach nicht gut.
_Ver-, an-, eindicken_ würde ich auch nicht benutzen, da das Ergebnis ja nicht _dick _sein soll, sondern _sämig_.


----------



## bearded

Könnte auch _verdichten_ in Betracht kommen?


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Könnte auch _verdichten_ in Betracht kommen?


Das klingt eher nach Industrie als nach Küche.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne "sämig machen" aus alten Rezepten.

Aber ich habe es auch in neuen Artikeln gefunden: Binden - Sämig machen

Ausdrücke beim Kochen sind oft auch regional.

Ich kenne es so: 

_binden
abbinden (selten)
verdicken (zum Teil andere Bedeutung)
andicken 
eindicken  (nur im Sinne von so lange kochen, bis es dicker wird)
sämig machen 

Abgeleitet: Soßenbinder_

Ich habe Kochrezepte und eigene Erfahrungen aus sehr verschiedenen Sprachgegenden.

Bei Verwendung von Mehlschwitze gibt es auch noch "einbrennen".


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Bei Verwendung von Mehlschwitze gibt es auch noch "einbrennen".



Das ist aber vorher: Butter schmelzen + Mehl hinzugeben und anrösten lassen. Das Ganze heißt dann in meiner Gegend "Einbrenne", also ein anderes Wort für "Mehlschwitze".



Frieder said:


> _Ver-, an-, eindicken_ würde ich auch nicht benutzen, da das Ergebnis ja nicht _dick _sein soll, sondern _sämig_.



Bei manchen Soßen hat man allerdings das Gefühl, es sollte mal ein Pudding werden.


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> Noch nie gehört und es scheint eine ganze andere Bedeutung zu haben.


Ha-ha, na, also die Verwechslung mit Saat dürfte eher zufällig sein.

Ansämen ist in Norddeutschland der gebräuchliche Ausdruck. Saucen sind sämig; man kann den Fond ansämen, um eine Sauce zu erhalten.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Kajjo said:


> "Eindicken" würde ich allenfalls für richtig halten, wenn es durch Einkochen geschieht, nicht aber wie gewünscht mit Mehl.


Zum Einkochen passt es tatsächlich besser. Vielleicht muss ich doch auf das Verdicken zurückkommen. Die anderen Ausdrücke sind mir einfach etwas zu speziell.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Hi.

Here is what I've found in dictionaries for German language learners (the _*PONS Großwörterbuch Deutsch als Fremdsprache*_ from ©PONS GmBH, Stuttgart, Germany 2015 and *TheFreeDictionary.com Großwörterbuch Deutsch als Fremdsprache* from © 2009 Farlex, Inc. and partner)

*Binden*
2. jmd. bindet etwas KOCH.: bewirken, dass etwas dickflüssiger wird _eine Soße mit Mehl binden_
6. *etwas (mit etwas binden)* _meist_ eine Soße od. eine Supper weniger flüssig machen, indem man _besonders_ Mehl hinzufügt

*Abbinden*
3. KOCH.: Suppe, Soße o. Ä. verdicken _Falls die Soße zu dünn ist, kann man sie mit Mehl abbinden_.
3. *etwas abbinden* eine Flüssigkeit mit Mehl _o. Ä._ vermischen <_meist_ eine Soße, eine Suppe abbinden>;

*Verdicken
X
X*
(No direction definition related to cooking, although when one looks up what the "*dick*" in the definition "*dick(er) machen*" means, one finds that it means "zäh und dickflüssig" or "so, dass sie viel Bindemittel o. Ä. enhalten ≈ dickflüssig", which examples related to ein Saft, eine Suppe, oder eine Soße.

*Andicken
X
etwas andicken * etwas beim Kochen fester, weniger flüssig machen <die Soße, die Suppe mit Mehl, Stärke andicken>

*Eindicken*
_jmd. dickt etwas ein_ dickflüssiger machen _Sie dickt die Soße noch etwas ein._
1. *etwas (mit etwas) eindicken* eine Flüssigkeit dicker machen:  _eine Soße mit Mehl eindicken; [Vi] (ist)_

*Einkochen*
*X*
2. *etwas kocht ein* etwas wird beim Kochen allmählich konzentrierter und dicker
(The _*Duden*_ gives an example with eine Soße in a similar definition; the _*DWDS* _uses die Bouillon, der Saft, and der Fonds in its examples, but it seems to be on its own rather than with some added thickening agent.

*Sämig (machen)*
*X*
*X*
{The _*Duden*_, however, does state the following for *sämig*: "(besonders von Suppen oder Soßen) [durch Einkochen(2) oder durch Hinzufügen von Mehl, Grieß o. Ä.] mehr oder weniger dickflüssig".  The second definition of *Einkochen *indicates "[eine Soße o. Ä.] längere Zeit köcheln lassen, damit ein Teil des Wassers verdampft und das Gokochte dadurch konzentrierter, dickflüssiger wird"}.


So it would appear that *einkochen *is the only one that wouldn't work for thickening with flour, as a few have mentioned above. *Verdicken *is still unclear to me; I can't tell by the definitions if it can be used when using a thickener, but substances can thicken on their own when the verb is used reflexively.

*Binden, abbinden, andicken, eindicken, einkochen,* and *sämig machen* and all be used _mit Mehl_.


----------



## elroy

Thank you all for your responses!

Wow!  This is complex.  There doesn't seem to be a whole lot of agreement.  And I thought six terms was already a lot, but this thread has introduced two more!

Here's my understanding of the judgments of the native speakers that have commented on one or more of these terms; let me know if I've misrepresented anything.  (I"ll edit the table as necessary.)

+ acceptable
- not acceptable
~ have heard but don't use
# different meaning
​


​*διαφορετικός*​*nescit*​*Kajjo*​*Frank78*​*Demiurg*​*JClaudeK*​*Frieder*​*Hutschi*​_binden_​~​+​+​+​​+​+​+​_abbinden_​~​+​+​+​​-​-​+​_verdicken_​+​-​-​-​​~​-​-​_andicken_​#​+​+​+​​~​-​+​_eindicken_​+​#​#​-​​+​-​+​_sämig machen_​_~_​_-_​_-_​_-_​_-_​_-_​_-_​_+_​_ansämen_​​​_+_​_-_​​​_-_​​_anbinden_​​​​​​​_+_​​


By the way, here are my sources for the six terms I shared in my opening post (maybe I should have shared this from the beginning!):



_binden_Duden 5azusammen-, festhalten
eine Suppe, Soße [mit Mehl] binden (Kochkunst; _sämig machen_)_abbinden_Duden 4(mit einem Bindemittel) verdicken
die Suppe mit Mehl abbinden_verdicken_Used in definition of _abbinden__andicken_Only definition given in Duden!mit Mehl o. Ä. sämig machen
sie dickte die Soße mit Mehl an_eindicken_Duden 1dick[er], zähflüssig machen
Soße durch Kochen, mit Mehl eindicken_sämig machen_Used in definitions of _binden_ and _andicken_


I just looked up "anbinden" in the Duden and didn't find a relevant definition, and I looked up "ansämen" and didn't find it in the Duden at all.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Frieder said:


> _Ver-, an-, eindicken_ würde ich auch nicht benutzen, da das Ergebnis ja nicht _dick _sein soll, sondern _sämig_.


Was verstehst du denn unter einer dicken Suppe oder Sauce (im Gegensatz zu einer sämigen)?


----------



## Kajjo

Na ja, das Bild ist doch ziemlich klar eigentlich:

Das Verb *"binden" ist der korrekte Ausdruck* und auch in DWDS oder Duden mit der korrekten Sonderbedeutung aufgeführt. Alle Muttersprachler sind sich hier eigentlich einig. Für schriftsprachliches Deutsch ist die Frage doch klar gelöst, oder?

*"Sämig machen"* is used by definition of DWDS and Duden and I would accept this as standard, too. Personally, I don't like the "machen" part, but the term is understandable and straight forward. In my region "ansämen" is very close and just avoids "machen". Fair enough, but obviously my term is not used in other regions.

Peculiar are "anbinden" which sounds absolutely wrong bordering on ridiculuous to me. Maybe the one exception is caused by a non-cooking native or very regional usage? Same for "verdicken".


----------



## Kajjo

"Ansämen" scheint Hamburgisch zu sein.

Beispiel: Sprechen Sie Hamburgisch?


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Na ja, das Bild ist doch ziemlich klar eigentlich


Ich weiß nicht, wie Du darauf kommst? Ja, „binden“ wird von allen akzeptiert und „ansämen“ scheint eindeutig regional zu sein. Da hört aber schon die Klarheit/Eindeutigkeit/Einheitlichkeit auf. Schau Dir meine Tabelle doch nochmal genauer an.

„verdicken“ wird von fast allen abgelehnt, ist aber bei @διαφορετικός sogar der Favorit und wird immerhin vom Duden verwendet. Schweizer Besonderheit?

„anbinden“ hört sich für Dich ja nahezu lächerlich an, ist aber eins von nur zwei Verben, die @Frieder absegnet.

„sämig machen“ wird vom Duden verwendet, stößt aber, was den tatsächlichen Sprachgebrauch angeht, weitgehend auf Abneigung. Warum würde der Duden einen dermaßen ungebräuchlichen Ausdruck verwenden?

„eindicken“ haben einige in dieser Bedeutung abgelehnt, steht aber im Duden schwarz auf weiß mit ebendieser Bedeutung und wurde auch hier teilweise abgesegnet. Regionalismus?

„abbinden“ und „andicken“ werden zwar weitgehend akzeptiert, aber eben nicht einstimmig. „abbinden“ wird teilweise mit anderen Materialien in Verbindung gebracht, „andicken“ wiederum von @διαφορετικός als der bloße Beginn des Prozesses verstanden. Wieder eine Schweizer Besonderheit?

Für mich ist das alles nicht klar.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ja, „binden“ wird von allen akzeptiert


Das meinte ich. Alle Lexika und alle Muttersprachler. Und alle Kochseiten, die man googlen kann. Binden ist der korrekte Ausdruck. Für Schriftsprache ist somit alles geklärt.



elroy said:


> „ansämen“ scheint eindeutig regional zu sein.


Hamburgisch. Ist inzwischen geklärt.



elroy said:


> „verdicken“ wird von fast allen abgelehnt, ist aber bei @διαφορετικός sogar das Favorit und wird immerhin vom Duden verwendet. Schweizer Besonderheit?


Ja, muss Schweizerisch sein oder er kocht so wenig, dass er da nicht so die echte Verwendung kennt.



elroy said:


> „anbinden“ hört sich für Dich ja lächerlich an, ist aber eins von nur zwei Verben, die @Frieder absegnet.


Wundert mich total. Entweder ein Irrtum oder Regionalismus. Dazu müsste sich Frieder noch mal äußern. Fast immer haben Frieder und ich ja eigentlich sich deckende Ansichten.



elroy said:


> „sämig machen“ wird vom Duden verwendet, stößt aber, was den tatsächlichen Sprachgebrauch angeht, weitgehend auf Abneigung. Warum würde der Duden einen dermaßen ungebräuchlichen Ausdruck verwenden?


Das "machen" gefällt mir nicht, aber der Ausdruck ist korrekt. Offensichtlich wird der Ausdruck in der Praxis seltener verwendet und diente überwiegend der Definition. Das finde ich gar nicht so unüblich. Beim Definieren ist es oftmals hilfreich solche Phrasen zu verwenden.

Man kann daraus lernen: Die definierten Wörter im Duden sind sicher, aber die definierenden Wörter können schon mal etwas aus der Reihe sein. Das ist mir schon recht oft aufgefallen. Zum Definieren braucht man manchmal eben Klimmzüge.



elroy said:


> „eindicken“ haben einige in dieser Bedeutung abgelehnt, steht aber im Duden schwarz auf weiß mit ebendieser Bedeutung und wurde auch hier teilweise abgesegnet. Regionalismus?


Eindicken ist der Prozess, dass etwas durch Wasserverlust, also im Allgemeinen durch Kochen, dicker wird. Eindicken mit Mehl ist falsch verwendet, da würde es wohl jeden Koch schaudern. Da kannte sich der Duden-Redakteur einfach nicht aus. Das ist für mich ein klarer Fehler.



elroy said:


> „andicken“ wiederum von @διαφορετικός als den bloßen Beginn des Prozesses verstanden. Wieder eine Schweizer Besonderheit?


Entweder das oder er ist doch nicht so der Hobbykoch. Dazu müsste er sich selbst noch mal äußern.



elroy said:


> „abbinden“ wird teilweise mit anderen Materialien in Verbindung gebracht


Na ja, das ist irreführend. "Abbinden" ist der korrekte und sehr etablierte Ausdruck für das Härten von Beton. Hier wurde nur erwähnt, dass es den User daran erinnert. Völlig korrekt und einwandfrei richtig, aber hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Das würde ich jetzt nicht überinterpretieren.

Während "binden" absoluter Standard ist, erscheint mir "abbinden" etwas übertrieben fachsprachlich oder gewollt. Vielleicht tatsächlich ein Regionalismus oder aus dem Munde von Köchen im Fernsehen einfach nur gekünstelt-gehobene Sprache, um sich als Koch wichtig zu machen. Gibt ja viele solche Ausdrücke im Bereich kochen.

Binden mit Butter wird zum Beispiel "montieren" genannt. Kann man kennen, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> die definierenden Wörter können schon mal etwas aus der Reihe sein. Das ust mir schonr echt oft aufgefallen. Zum Definieren braucht man manchmal eben Klimmzüge.


Das ist tatsächlich nachvollziehbar und naheliegend!



Kajjo said:


> Die definierten Wörter im Duden sind sicher


Bis auf eins?


Kajjo said:


> Eindicken mit Mehl ist falsch verwendet, da würde es wohl jeden Koch schaudern. Da kannte sich der Duden-Redakteur einfach nicht aus. Das ist für mich ein klarer Fehler.






Kajjo said:


> Hier wurde nur erwähnt, dass es den User daran erinnert.


Nicht nur:


JClaudeK said:


> _abbinden_ - - -



Aber ja, vielleicht ist die Lage tatsächlich klarer, als sie mir erst vorkam.

Mich wundert im Übrigen vollkommen, dass das Deutsche für diesen doch sehr spezifischen Prozess über so viele Ausdrücke verfügt!


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Bis auf eins?


Ja, auch hier gilt: Das Wort selbst ist korrekt definiert, die zweite Hälfte des Beispiels liegt falsch. Hier liegt ja kein linguistischer Fehler vor, sondern der Redakteur hat bei der Erklärung nicht so aufgepasst. Nicht schön, aber auch kein krasser Fehler. Es geht ja darum zu verstehen, was das Wort bedeutet. Das tut man. Der Duden ist keine Enzyklopädie. Die nicht-linguistischen Inhalte stimmen recht oft nur so mäßig.

Gerade wenn zum Beispiel Adjektive durch synonyme Adjektive erläutert werden, bedeutet es nicht, dass die Wörter 100% synonym sind. Darüber mussten wir ja auch schon diskutieren. Solche Erläuterungen sollen nur das Bedeutungsfeld vorgeben, aber stellen ganz sicher keine Behauptungen dar, es würde sich um echte Synonyme handeln. Man darf die Erklärungen vom Duden nicht als enzyklopädisch nehmen.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Mich wundert im Übrigen vollkommen, dass das Deutsche für diesen doch sehr spezifischen Prozess über so viele Ausdrücke verfügt!


Hm, das Deutsche hat ja für sehr viele Dinge mehrere Ausdrücke, oftmals feiner nuanciert als andere Sprachen. Manchmal von Vorteil, manchmal auch verwirrend.

In English you say "reduce" for "einkochen/reduzieren". You say "to thicken" for literally "andicken" (binden).


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Hier liegt ja kein linguistischer Fehler vor, sondern der Redakteur hat bei der Erklärung nicht so aufgepasst. Nicht schön, aber auch kein krasser Fehler. Es geht ja darum zu verstehen, was das Wort bedeutet. Das tut man.


Hm, da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Für mich sind die Beispiele unbedingt wichtig und tragen durchaus wesentlich zu meinem Verständnis — oder eben Missverständnis! — der Bedeutung bei. Wenn das also ein Fehler ist, ist er für mich schon ein krasser. Es ist ja nicht nebensächlich, ob die Sauce durch Einkochen oder mit Mehl oder Stärke sämig wird. 

Aber „eindicken“ wurde hier in dieser Bedeutung von drei Muttersprachlern akzeptiert, also vielleicht liegt kein Fehler, sondern ein regionaler Unterschied vor. „mit Mehl eindicken“ (in Anführungszeichen) ergibt auch nicht wenige Google-Treffer, teilweise aus Büchern. 



Kajjo said:


> In English you say "reduce" for "einkochen/reduzieren".


Or “boil down.”



Kajjo said:


> You say "to thicken" for literally "andicken" (binden).


Yes, just one term.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> ob die Sauce durch Einkochen oder mit Mehl oder Stärke sämig wird.


Dann sage ich mal als Friedensangebot für den Duden-Redakteur: Fast immer ist "eindicken=einkochen", aber in manchen Regionen sagt man es vielleicht auch für "Eindicken mit Mehl". Wer weiß das schon ganz sicher. Ich halte es für wenig verbreitet und für mich ist es eher ein Fehler, aber kein entscheidender Punkt.

Die Definitionen sollen die Bedeutung verständlich machen, aber sie sind eben nicht enzyklopädisch. Schade, und ja, das mindert den Wert des Dudens leider relativ oft. Hat mich auch schon recht häufig geärgert.


----------



## Frieder

διαφορετικός said:


> Was verstehst du denn unter einer dicken Suppe oder Sauce (im Gegensatz zu einer sämigen)?


Eine unangenehme, puddingartige Konsistenz, die allgemein von Köchen abgelehnt wird. Eine dicke Sauce klebt zwar gut an der Nudel/Kartoffel, aber eben auch am Gaumen. Zwischen _plörrig _und _dick _liegt der goldene Mittelweg _sämig_.



Kajjo said:


> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> „anbinden“ hört sich für Dich ja nahezu lächerlich an, ist aber eins von nur zwei Verben, die @Frieder absegnet.
> 
> 
> 
> Wundert mich total. Entweder ein Irrtum oder Regionalismus. Dazu müsste sich Frieder noch mal äußern. Fast immer haben Frieder und ich ja eigentlich sich deckende Ansichten.
Click to expand...

Ja, möglicherweise ist das ein Ruhrgebiets-Regionalismus, das möchte ich nicht ausschließen. Meine Frau spricht sogar scherzhaft von "an die Leine legen" (von wegen _anbinden_), wenn sie etwas mit Mehl/Stärke bindet.

_Abbinden _finde ich nach wie vor  ... merkwürdig – im Zusammenhang mit Kochen. Gips _bindet _nach ca. 2 Minuten _ab _und ist dann steinhart. Das möchte ich lieber nicht auf das Zubereiten von Speisen übertragen .


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> Ja, möglicherweise ist das ein Ruhrgebiets-Regionalismus, das möchte ich nicht ausschließen. Meine Frau spricht sogar scherzhaft von "an die Leine legen" (von wegen _anbinden_), wenn sie etwas mit Mehl/Stärke bindet.


Ha-ha, nicht schlecht. Ja, möglicherweise eine regionale Verwendung, die Ihr sogar selbst als eigentlich seltsam-lustig empfindet. Also ich würde "anbinden" jetzt nicht überinterpretieren im Sinne von Elroys Frage.


Frieder said:


> Eine unangenehme, puddingartige Konsistenz, die allgemein von Köchen abgelehnt wird. Eine dicke Sauce klebt zwar gut an der Nudel/Kartoffel, aber eben auch am Gaumen. Zwischen _plörrig _und _dick _liegt der goldene Mittelweg _sämig_.


Ja, diese Verwendung von "dick" kenne ich auch. Dann ist "dick" negativ, puddingartig gemeint.

Ich kenne aber auch die Verwendung von "dicker Suppe" in Sinne von "sehr reich an Einlage" und solche Suppen müssen nicht mal sämig sein, sondern nur so viel "Zeugs alle Art" enthalten, dass kaum noch Flüssigkeit zu sehen ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht: Bei Küchenbegriffen ist sehr viel regional. Die Grundbegriffe sind überregional, aber die Bezeichnungen schwanken.

Für mich würde ein Minimalpaar sein:
andicken - mit Mehloder Stärkemehl, machmal mit Ei, aber das wird meist als "legieren" bezeichnet und ist speziell.
eindicken - durch verdampfen - die Grundsoße muss aber schon eindickbare Substanzen enthalten.
Das sind aber eigene, keine allgemeingültigen Erfahrungen


Man könnte eine zu dünne Mehlsoße durch Verdampfen eindicken, manchmal reicht, einige Zeit stehenlassen.
Wasser kann man nicht durch Verdampfen eindicken. (Wenn es völlig verdampft ist, könnten Reste von Mineralien bleiben, aber das ist ein anderer Vorgang).

---

Leider habe ich keine Verteilung der Begriffe in der Alltagssprache gefunden (Sprachatlas).


----------



## DEHER

to thicken a soup / a sauce (with flour)​


Eine Suppe / eine Sauce (mit Mehl) zu verdicken


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Wir haben bisher hauptsachlich die Tätigkeit der Köchin oder des Koches besprochen.
Aber geht es auch selbstständig? Was gilt beim "Phasenübergang"?


Beispiel:  "Eindicken" kann man so verwenden: "Die Soße dickt ein".

*Intransitive Nutzung: *
Ich vergleiche mal:

binden - die Soße bindet  - nie gehört

abbinden - die Soße bindet ab - 

verdicken - die Soße verdickt -  - nicht idiomatisch, zumindest habe ich es nicht gehört.

andicken - die Soße dickt an - vielleicht möglich.

eindicken - die Soße dickt ein (wenn man sie stehen lässt)

sämig machen - die Soße wird sämig (wird, statt machen)

ansämen - die Soße sämt an 

anbinden - die Soße bindet an  - kenne ich nicht, aber vielleicht ist es möglich, dann beschreibt es den Moment des Phasenübergangs.


----------



## Frieder

DEHER said:


> Eine Suppe / eine Sauce (mit Mehl) zu verdicken


Das ist absolut ungebräuchlich.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> binden - die Soße bindet  - nie gehört


_binden_ ist doch ein transitives Verb* ⇒ "Ich binde die Soße mit Mehl." 
(*und die meisten der von dir angeführten Verben auch)


> 4 b) binden
> Kochkunst
> Beispiel:
> Gemüse, Suppen, die Soße binden                            (= mit Mehl sämig machen*)


*Siehe da!


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Bei Küchenbegriffen ist sehr viel regional.


In der Tat, ja.



Hutschi said:


> eindicken - durch verdampfen - die Grundsoße muss aber schon eindickbare Substanzen enthalten


Das sehe ich auch so.

Ist die Grundsauce einfach nur wässrig, dann würde man "reduzieren" sagen. Eindicken kann man eigentlich nur etwas, was schon zumindest etwas sämig ist.


----------



## Hutschi

*Transitiv: *
Transitiv sind zwei wesentlich unterschiedliche grammatische Formen möglich:


Ich binde die Soße mit Mehl.
Das Mehl bindet die Soße.


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> Na ja, das ist irreführend. "Abbinden" ist der korrekte und sehr etablierte Ausdruck für das Härten von Beton. Hier wurde nur erwähnt, dass es den User daran erinnert. Völlig korrekt und einwandfrei richtig, aber hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Das würde ich jetzt nicht überinterpretieren.



Im Endeffekt ist es aber der gleiche Prozess, bei beiden Stoffen nimmt die Viskosität zu.


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> Im Endeffekt ist es aber der gleiche Prozess, bei beiden Stoffen nimmt die Viskosität zu.


Hm, na ja. Wenn Gips oder Beton abbinden, dann wird es ja steinhart.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Transitiv sind zwei wesentlich unterschiedliche grammatische Formen möglich:
> 
> Ich binde die Soße mit Mehl.
> Das Mehl bindet die Soße.


Genau. 

Aber


Hutschi said:


> binden - die Soße bindet


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt einen (wesentlichen) Unterschied in der Nutzung:

Gips: Der Gips bindet ab.
Soße: Ich binde die Soße ab.

Sagt man: "Die Soße bindet ab"? (Das habe ich noch nicht gehört, aber möglich wäre es vielleicht, dann träfe das Gips-Beispiel zu.)


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> abbinden - die Soße bindet ab -





Hutschi said:


> Sagt man: "Die Soße bindet ab"? (Das habe ich noch nicht gehört


Hast Du’s Dir schon anders überlegt?


----------



## Hutschi

Du hast recht. Ich war durcheinander. Danke.  


Zu "binden" - es gibt da auch intransitive Nutzungen, aber nicht bei Soßenherstellung.


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> _eindicken_ - my favorite word for this usage


The question was "to thicken a soup / a sauce (*with flour*)". In my book, _*ein*dicken_ makes only sense if you thicken the a sauce or soup through boiling off water (_einkochen_).


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> das Deutsche hat ja für sehr viele Dinge mehrere Ausdrücke, oftmals feiner nuanciert als andere Sprachen


I’d like to go back to this point, since I did ask: 


elroy said:


> Are there any differences in nuance between them?



What are your (and others’) thoughts on what I say here? 


elroy said:


> I wonder if the _binden_ ones emphasize “holding it together” while the _dicken_ ones and _sämig machen_ emphasize “making it thick(er)”? I’m not sure what differences there might be _between_ the verbs in each set.



Any other thoughts on differences in nuance?


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> „verdicken“ wird von fast allen abgelehnt, ist aber bei @διαφορετικός sogar der Favorit und wird immerhin vom Duden verwendet. Schweizer Besonderheit?


Ich würde nicht behaupten, dass "verdicken" in Kochrezepten üblich sei. Aber ich finde, dass es zu "thicken" ganz gut passt und gut verständlich ist. Ich verstehe es als "dicker machen". (Wobei "dick" = "zähflüssig" / "dickflüssig" als Gegensatz zu "dünn" = "dünnflüssig".)



elroy said:


> „andicken“ wiederum von @διαφορετικός als der bloße Beginn des Prozesses verstanden. Wieder eine Schweizer Besonderheit?


Es muss nicht unbedingt der Beginn sein, sondern könnte auch einfach bedeuten, dass das Produkt am Schluss zwar dicker, aber trotzdem nicht dick ist. Ob das für "thicken" auch gilt, weiss ich nicht. Für "verdicken" jedenfalls gilt es nicht.

PS: Ich glaube nicht, dass das spezifisch schweizerisches Verständnis ist, sondern analog zu anbrennen im Gegensatz zu verbrennen (etwas Angebranntes ist nur zum Teil verbrannt, nur ein wenig verbrannt).



Frieder said:


> Zwischen _plörrig _und _dick _liegt der goldene Mittelweg _sämig_.



Das hatte ich schon vermutet - dass du hier Abstufungen auf einer Skala siehst. In diesem Sinn spricht doch nichts gegen die Verwendung von x-dicken (verdicken, eindicken, andicken), denn das heisst ja nicht "dick machen", sondern "dicker machen".

PS: Zugegeben, bei "eindicken" stelle ich mir das Ergebnis schon eher dick vor, bei den anderen beiden aber nicht unbedingt.



elroy said:


> I wonder if the _binden_ ones emphasize “holding it together” while the _dicken_ ones and _sämig machen_ emphasize “making it thick(er)”? I’m not sure what differences there might be _between_ the verbs in each set.


"Binden" heisst wohl auch in dieser Verwendung ursprünglich "zusammenhalten". Ich finde das Wort ein wenig komisch (für nicht Eingeweihte zunächst kaum verständlich), da man die "gebundene" Sauce ja trotzdem noch problemlos umrühren und zerteilen kann, sie ist in der Regel nicht einmal richtig zähflüssig. Aber offenbar ist dieses Wort ziemlich üblich.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Any other thoughts on differences in nuance?


_Binden_ is is the appropriate word if you want to emphazise the use of an agent, four, corn starch or the like. You could not use this word if you thicken the sauce by simmering.


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> Ob das für "thicken" auch gilt, weiss ich nicht.


Technically in English "thicken" just means "to make more thick."  However, in this context, and probably in most others, it's implied that you want it to reach _a certain desired level_ of thickness, so not just any greater degree of thickness.  Now, whether the final product would be called "thick" probably depends on the specific case.  It definitely needs to be sufficiently thick*er* than it was before for it to have a satisfying consistency.  I think the point is for it to be sufficiently "held together" for it to constitute a viscous mass: not totally solid but not totally liquid either.  I think that's the origin of the German use of "binden."


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I think that's the origin of the German use of "binden."


I need to repeat myself: _binden_ means that you apply an agent. It does not just mean _to make thicker_, which you could do with or without an agent.


----------



## elroy

I was speculating about the etymology.  Whether or not a thickening agent is required is not inferrable from the word itself.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I was speculating about the etymology.  Whether or not a thickening agent is required is not inferrable from the word itself.


Yes, I understand. _Binden_ is something an agent does. This is true in all senses of the word and is relevant for the etymology as well.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

It's quite striking to witness that so many of these different words are deemed here to be highly regional or even improper, yet they are not defined as such in German dictionaries.  If native speakers are this confused and split over the correct terms, imagine how disheartened we language learners are at this realization! (Okay, that was a bit hyperbolic.  LOL)


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> I wonder if the _binden_ ones emphasize “holding it together” while the _dicken_ ones and _sämig machen_ emphasize “making it thick(er)”?



My understanding is basically:

Binden - is indeed a kind of holding it together, in the sense  of consistency. It becomes a consistency between waterlike (excluding waterlike) and jellylike (including jellylike)/mushlike. (thin mush)
The context sauce excludes jellylike. 
Binden includes that the result may or may not be cut. But in case of Soße, you cannot cut it. Else it is no Soße.



"Dicken"  - can be the same. But often it is like mush rather than like jelly.

"Sämig machen" - it will have a consistency between thin mush and thin jelly.
While you might cut some kind of jelly you cannot cut mush.
You cannot cut "sämige Soße".

Sämige Soße will hold partly on dumplings (Klöße).
Waterlike sauce will not hold but flow down.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Any other thoughts on differences in nuance?


Well, with regards to the effect, not really. But with regards to usage, I feel "sämig machen / ansämen" very much like a normal everyday term which older children up to adults might use in kitchen. The association is positive and desired, the target is a "sämige Sauce". Everyone talks about how "sämig" they like their sauce, some thinner, some thicker. They all talk about "sämig" in my region. If you use "dick" it usually has a connotation of "too thick". If you use "sämig", is has the connotation of properly thickened.

If someone would use "eine Sauce binden" in my area, it would sound sophisticated, almost professional. A normal housewife in the kitchen wouldn't use this term regularly and children absolutely not; non-cooking men might even not know the term. However, "Saucenbinder" is a common term on commercial ingredients to thicken sauce, but again only known to those who regularly buy and use it.

If someone uses "andicken" in my area it automatically sounds very laymen-like. I hear it very rarely. "Dick" is not an association you want to go with your sauce. At least not in my region.


----------



## Frieder

djweaverbeaver said:


> It's quite striking to witness that so many of these different words are deemed here to be highly regional or even improper, yet they are not defined as such in German dictionaries. If native speakers are this confused and split over the correct terms, imagine how disheartened we language learners are at this realization!



Every single task you do in your house  – that _everybody _does in their house – and every item you are using in the process is _bound _to have different denominations depending on region and other factors. And not only does this apply to Germany but it does wordwide, of that I'm quite certain.

It is not a matter of right vs. wrong but of whether or not it is customary/acceptable in _your region_ and in _your home_.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> If someone would use "eine Sauce binden" in my area, it would sound sophisticated, almost professional.


On the contrary. If a sophisticated professional cook needs 1l of thick gravy he starts with 5l and lets it reduce until it has the right consistency. A housewife who cannot afford such luxury would use what she's got and use flour or Mondamin to "bind" the gravy instead.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> If a sophisticated professional cook needs 1l of thick gravy he starts with 5l and lets it reduce


That's one way to do it and it has become quite rare and really high-level. This is not what every chef does nowadays in normal restaurants. Unfortunately.

Apart from that there are other ways of thickening ("binden") that are not against the honor of chefs, e.g. with egg ("legieren") or butter ("montieren"). "Mehlschwitze" (roux?) is a chef-like thing to do for many typical sauces, too, for example "Béchamelsauce".

No, reduction is not the only "acceptable" method and gravy by use of flour or starch is used in most of modern-time restaurants. You shouldn't claim the top-5% chef style as standard.

In addition, my claim was that a normal house wife in my region doesn't use "binden" as a regular term. Some might do, most do not. That's all what I said. "Binden" is a professional term that is correct, no matter whether chefs prefer to use reduction in some cases.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> "Béchamelsauce"


I said "gravy". Of course, there are also haute cuisine recipes that require thickening agents. But that was not the point. Your claim was that binden is a sophisticated process that is untypical for home cooking and that is simply not true. The use of _Mehlschwitze_, _Saucenbinder _and the like is very traditional in home cooking. Of course, any house wife even 100 years ago would know how to use such things and they would use them more and not less frequently than classy professional cooks.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Your claim was that binden is a sophisticated process that is untypical for home cooking


That was NOT my claim. To the contrary!

My claim was only, that the WORD "binden" is not typically housewife-like in my region. It is a professional term in contrast to "ansämen/sämig machen".

Of course the use of flour or starch to thicken is typically house-wife style.


----------



## berndf

I see and I can't confirm this either. _Saucenbinder _is a very traditional term for product targeted at the consumer market. By mother always had it at home and also called it so.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _Saucenbinder _is a very traditional term for product targeted


And that I mentioned explicitly in my post. Yes, I agree. Please read again.



Kajjo said:


> "Saucenbinder" is a common term on commercial ingredients to thicken sauce,



The product yes, the term "binden" is rarely used in my experience, though.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Frieder said:


> Every single task you do in your house  – that _everybody _does in their house – and every item you are using in the process is _bound _to have different denominations depending on region and other factors. And not only does this apply to Germany but it does wordwide, of that I'm quite certain.
> 
> It is not a matter of right vs. wrong but of whether or not it is customary/acceptable in _your region_ and in _your home_.



I do not (and cannot) dispute what you have written here; however, I would expect that when I look up a term in the dictionary to find whether it is the accepted standard, regional, dialectal, substandard, technical, informal etc. if it is used often enough in speech or print.  Not a single dictionary that I consulted, either intended for language learners or targeted for native speakers, indicated that any of those terms are to be understood in any untypical way.  How am I or are we to know based on the entries under each that these words are to be considered as anything but standard?  Are German dictionaries more descriptive or prescriptive?

Given everything I have seen on this thread along, it would seem that German dictionaries are lacking in this area, at least as far as culinary terminology goes.  If there is a German dictionary that is good a citing these distinctions, then please do cite it here.


----------



## Kajjo

djweaverbeaver said:


> that German dictionaries are lacking in this area


Yes, you are right. 

German dictionaries tend to focus on spelling/hyphenation and partly necessary grammar features and use pseudo-definitions only to set the semantic frame. German Dictionaries usually not even try to be encyclopedic. There are several English dictionaries that are significantly better.

Furthermore, we have a lot of "political correctness" issues here that block dictionaries from clearly stating something as dialectal, clearly non-standard or simply wrong. I disapprove of this approach very much. But that what's modern in German, unfortunately. They define "Southern standards" and such non-sense; they babble about pluricentric German and create several standards besides each other instead of having one international standard.



djweaverbeaver said:


> Are German dictionaries more descriptive or prescriptive?


Nowadays more descriptive. Many established dictionaries not even dare to set standards anymore.



djweaverbeaver said:


> when I look up a term in the dictionary to find whether it is the accepted standard, regional, dialectal, substandard, technical, informal


I would wish for that, too. It would make teaching and discussing much easier.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, the problem is that these words are all standard in the sense of the dictionary.  However they may have different usage frequency, different connotations or even different meanings depending on special context.

I accepted all words but one:
_binden
abbinden (selten)
verdicken (zum Teil andere Bedeutung)
andicken 
eindicken  (nur im Sinne von so lange kochen, bis es dicker wird)
sämig machen _
But all are standard in sense of dictionary.

Usually a dictionary indicates the base meanings.

For our context it was:  _“to thicken a soup / a sauce (with flour),”_ 

1. with flour is in brackets, so it is an example. 
2. "/" indicates that both given meanings are meant alternatively.
3. It is by purpose due to handlings of the cook, not by accident or mistake.

In case of "verdicken" I was not sure - just because "verdicken" has a very general meaning.

I can always use it to describe the processes. I could say: Ich verdicke die Soße mit Mehl.
But if I only say "Ich verdicke die Soße" as in the context, the other one does not know what exactly I am doing. Additional description makes it clear. This does not mean it is wrong.

One of the problems: When I was a child it was a kind of standard to do it. Now it is rather seldom.
And the vocabularity has changed a little bit in direction of more elevated language.
"Andicken" is gradual. "Verdicken" does not sound to make appetite anymore (due to kitchen fashion and healthy meals).
But this is not in the dictionary.

"Verdicken" is in "Obstsäfte verdicken" as example in the Duden. Here I do not have a problem with the word. But fruit juice is neither soup nor sauce. 
verdicken

See also: Binden - so werden Suppen und Soßen sämig | LECKER



> Ein sämiger Eintopf, eine cremige Suppe oder eine sahnige Soße: Das Andicken von Flüssigkeit beim Kochen nennt man binden, legieren, abziehen, montieren oder abbinden. Dabei führen drei Wege zum Ziel, bei denen Wasser gebunden wird oder Fett und Wasser emulgieren.



They do not mention "verdicken" here. "Verdicken" is basically the process, but it is not exact enough.

If you use "verdicken" as language learner, the other will understand you. So it is not really a problem.

And as explaining word it is very good. It just does not describe the process exactly enough.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Nowadays more descriptive.



I confirm this.
I think, this is good.
Especially in the given theme it is more helpful than purely _*pre*_scriptive descriptions. (Typo corrected)


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> "Verdicken" is basically the process, but it is not exact enough.


What piece of information is missing?


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> What piece of information is missing?


Basically the consistency of the result is much more vague than in "sämig machen" or similar phrases.

"Sämig machen" has information about how thick it will be.

The result of "verdicken" can be a soup or a dumpling, for example.


----------

